# Did you leave something to fate?



## katerachel (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi,
I'm writing a feature for a glossy magazine about women who left a really important part of their life to total chance – and it worked out really well. Maybe it was a roll of the dice, putting a pin in an atlas, a toss of a coin, or something else entirely. It could have led to a great relationship, career, new home – very open to ideas. 
Please get in touch if you have any questions at [email protected]
Thanks!


----------

